# Where can I buy Rhinestone at good price around Florida?



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy Korean Rhinestone at good price in or around Florida?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure if they sell Korean..but they have a great selection

iBead - Wholesale Prices to the Retail Market. - iBead - Wholesale Prices to the Retail Market.


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

try www.jsisign.com. Check their website out, they are in Atlanta and ship daily via UPS. Good source


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I shop at the Rhinestone Guy. They are in Cali, but shipments come in about 2 days. Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You can try My Supply Hut They have 7.95 shipping anywhere. Also try Rhinestones The prices are about the same and the stones are great.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Try Shineart or Nova. Even though they are in California they do ship and have really great wholesale prices, Shineart is the best In my opinion.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Lots of thanks.

May I ask how big are their packs, how many stones and how much do they weigh each for Nova and Shine art?
What colors and sizes do you usually recommend or use the most?


----------

